# Westland Lysander



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice photo, emphasises the size of the Lizzie.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2019)

1942 vintage Original magazine photo Newspapers & Magazines From Cairo WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2019)

Westland Lysander P.12 Delanne e-bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2019)

Westland P.12 Wendover | Strange Vehicles | Diseno-Art e-bay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original Battle of Britain WW2 Photo album 232 Sqd Hurricanes 1940/41 Sumburgh | eBay

notice bomb racks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

1940 Press Photo WWII British fighter planes during patrol flight over Egypt | eBay

notice bomb racks

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

1942 Raf Lysander Tropfen Raft Sich Pilot Luft See Rescue Geschwader 7x9 Neu Fot | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION LIGNE WESTLAND LYSANDER ARMEE DE L'AIR PAKISTAN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

DVD SCANS WW2 PHOTO ALBUM RAF PILOT TRAINING IN CANADA 1941 PICTON GALGARY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/a/c/8/ac815581cbb9aafa0c1a1c7f21e1b2f6ec1f4bef60623baaced964bec2d02c3d/a6f0e200-432c-4fe4-a1f5-618a3d8a3368-CVA260-1358.jpg



424

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Frog (Jan 21, 2022)

From an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 21, 2022)

Frog said:


> From an Interallied Information Office publication :
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 655343


What are those devices on the wheel spats?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2022)

A rack set for bombs, etc ...













the source: 





Canadian Warplanes 3: Westland Lysander


Harold writes articles on Canadian military history, including Military Parachuting, Warplanes, Armour and Artillery, Castles, Fortifications, Sieges and Battles, Warships, The Cold War, Women in the Canadian Forces, First Nations and Black Canadian Military Service. Each article is supported by...




www.silverhawkauthor.com









Westland Lysander | World War Photos


Lysander was a British army co-operation and liaison aircraft of World War II. It achieved fame through its ability to operate from short stretches of



www.worldwarphotos.info

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2022)

The guy in the first picture - why do you need to wear your oxygen mask and parachute to load a supply container?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2022)

Because of the British food at that time there ? ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 21, 2022)

Limburger Cheese bombs.

Reactions: Funny Funny:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 21, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The guy in the first picture - why do you need to wear your oxygen mask and parachute to load a supply container?


Now this is a straight line!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Limburger Cheese bombs.



Rather someting more gassy and high explosive.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2022)

And one more shot ... 





the source:





Westland Lysander | World War Photos


Lysander was a British army co-operation and liaison aircraft of World War II. It achieved fame through its ability to operate from short stretches of



www.worldwarphotos.info

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

RCAF Yarmouth Airfield Nova Scotia 2326

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2022)

RAF GROUND CREW INSTALL LYSANDER AERIAL CAMERA














ORIGINAL WW2 BRITISH PRESS PHOTO: RAF GROUND CREW INSTALL LYSANDER AERIAL CAMERA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL WW2 BRITISH PRESS PHOTO: RAF GROUND CREW INSTALL LYSANDER AERIAL CAMERA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

Tail gun















LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 SECRET COMPANY PHOTO WESTLAND LYSANDER MACHINE GUN 24x14cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 COMPANY PHOTO MARKED SECRET - WESTLAND LYSANDER BROWNING .303 MACHINE GUN</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 24 X 14 cm.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Westland...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------

